# CCW Carry Condition



## precisioncg (Jun 10, 2009)

I just wanted advice from someone more experienced in concealed carry. What condition should you be carrying the weapon in? From what I understand it should be carried cocked with a round in the chamber so that its ready for action if ever needed. 
I just picked up a Galco Skyops Holster and when reading the instructions it mentioned NEVER carrying it that condition. I assume they only say that to limit liability if something bad happens, but I wanted to be sure. Thanks.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

You need to carry in whatever condition you are comfortable with. The majority of people here, myself included, advocate carrying with one in the chamber. However there are many people that, for various reasons, do not carry with one in chamber. So there is no right answer and you just need to decide what is best for you. 

I would assume that the Galco statement is a liability thing.


----------



## KS Trekker (Apr 4, 2009)

Todd said:


> You need to carry in whatever condition you are comfortable with. The majority of people here, myself included, advocate carrying with one in the chamber. However there are many people that, for various reasons, do not carry with one in chamber. So there is no right answer and you just need to decide what is best for you.
> 
> I would assume that the Galco statement is a liability thing.


Very good point ... stick to whatever carry condition you are comfortable with. The bottom line is consistency. If you sometimes carry with a round chambered, and sometimes not - you will forget when it really counts. Pick one method of carry and stick with it.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

If your pistol can *safely* be carried w/one in the chamber, then you should do so. After all, you waste valuable time racking one in the chamber when you have to shoot someone in self-defense.

For pistols that end up cocked after racking one in the chamber (XD's, 24/7's, anything with a hammer), you have to either put it on safe while leaving it cocked, or just de-cock. I do not like to have to depend on the position of a safety lever to guarantee my safety, so I do not carry something that has to be cocked and locked. I would however consider a pistol that can be de-cocked, such as a Sig or 24/7.

For pistols that are not cocked after racking one in the chamber, such as a Glock, then no further action is needed to safely carry. It is this type of pistol that is my choice of carry weapons, and all my ccw's are of this type. I like the consistent trigger pull that is found in this kind of handgun (no transition from DA to SA pull), and the fact that I will never forget to hit a lever in order to make them fire. Just draw, and pull the trigger.....


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Specifically with Glocks, I carry with one in the tube because that's what I'm trained with. Therefore, I'm comfortable with one in the chamber. Make sure your CCW holster covers the trigger guard and easy to draw from. I have a suede Galco inside the waistband holster for my Glock 23 and 27 with a retension band and works great.

If there isn't one in the chamber while carrying, you're just carrying a hammer.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Glockamania® said:


> Specifically with Glocks, I carry with one in the tube because that's what I'm trained with. Therefore, I'm comfortable with one in the chamber. Make sure your CCW holster covers the trigger guard and easy to draw from. I have a suede Galco inside the waistband holster for my Glock 23 and 27 with a retension band and works great.
> 
> If there isn't one in the chamber while carrying, you're just carrying a hammer.


Ditto. :smt033


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Glockamania® said:


> If there isn't one in the chamber while carrying, you're just carrying a hammer.


Or a very expensive and not very aerodynamic Frisbee (polymer handguns -- get it?:mrgreen......


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

PhilR. said:


> For pistols that end up cocked after racking one in the chamber (XD's, 24/7's, anything with a hammer), you have to either put it on safe while leaving it cocked, or just de-cock.


Ummm, there's no manual safety on the XD or any way to de-cock.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Todd said:


> Ummm, there's no manual safety on the XD or any way to de-cock.


Guess that's why they have to rely on the grip safety, and is also the reason why I prefer other types of actions.

Actually, you can get the XD with a safety lever........


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

PhilR. said:


> Actually, you can get the XD with a safety lever........


Yeah, but it's only on select .45 models at this time, IIRC.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

i believe the glock is only half cocked when it is "hot" and when you squeeze the trigger you complete the cocking process, so if you think about it your glock isnt just going to magicly go off without your finger in that trigger. so dont worry about carrying cocked and locked with your glock <<<haha carrying a gun without a round in the chamber is like having the batteries laying next to the tv remote and having to put them in everytime you want to use it.....kind of a pain if you ask me lol

knox


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 9, 2009)

Everyone else basically said it, if you can carry safely with a round in the chamber, do it. If you don't have a round in the chamber, you have an very expensive bludgeon that won't do you much good.

If your gun won't allow you to carry safely with one in the chamber, I would highly recommend getting one for CCW that WILL let you carry with one in the chamber. That small space of time that it takes you to rack it and put one in can be the difference between self defense and becoming a statistic.

EDIT; I assume since you posted this in the Glock forum that you have a Glock or are considering one? If so, you won't have any problems carrying w/ one in the chamber. I carry a G23, always hot.


----------

